
Learning from a year of security breaches - tptacek
https://medium.com/starting-up-security/learning-from-a-year-of-security-breaches-ed036ea05d9b#.nvb4m4xqi
======
tptacek
This is one of the best security articles I've read all year. If you're at a
startup and don't know whether you have a mature security process set up, drop
most things and read this.

